# John Deere 420 manifold repair



## braxas 12 (Feb 17, 2014)

These manifolds are 2 piece with glue in between, was
contemplating welding it, don't know if it's cast aluminum 
or not?

Anyone run into one of these 2 piece manifolds?


----------



## davidh (Feb 17, 2014)

pictures, pictures, pictures,  please ?


----------



## joconnor (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes they are aluminum. They are also used on JD 318 as well as Miller and Lincoln welders. I have one around here somewhere if you get stuck.


----------



## braxas 12 (Feb 18, 2014)

joconnor said:


> Yes they are aluminum. They are also used on JD 318 as well as Miller and Lincoln welders. I have one around here somewhere if you get stuck.



Trying to figure out how to paste a pic??


----------

